# no me funciona el audio en mi gentoo systemd con cinnamon

## luchini1990

no me funciona el audio en mi gentoo systemd con entorno cinnamon no se porque alguna ayuda sugerencia

----------

## elover

¿Hola que te arroja hwinfo --sound?

----------

